# Game Sequels that NEED to be Made



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 11, 2011)

Obviously, there are games that need a sequel, but what's your 3 picks?

Mine are:

1.) Beyond Good and Evil - That was a huge cliff hanger at the end, and they planned to make a second, but where is it???
2.) The World Ends With You - That game was just so well received, how could they not make a second? More twist please, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3.) The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - NOTE: Skyward Sword isn't a sequel. While I do want to try it out, I'd rather have a sequel...even if it's...Majora's Mask style  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, if this has already been made, can it be closed and can I get a link to it?


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with you about TWEWY, I think once they finish up Kingdom Hearts 3 that will be the next one out.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm probably alone on this, but I'd love Super Mario Sunshine 2 for Wii U or 3DS. 

If you're talking about a game that really does deserve a sequel, Ice Climber 2 is long overdue.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 11, 2011)

BloodWolfJW said:
			
		

> 3.) The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - NOTE: Skyward Sword isn't a sequel. While I do want to try it out, I'd rather have a sequel...even if it's...Majora's Mask style


I would hope nobody thought this to begin with. None of the games are truly direct sequels except for Majora's Mask that created a timeline split at that point. Skyward Sword is the super prequel to the series though, taking place before the earliest set Legend of Zelda game. Regardless, I'm sure the Twilight Princess line will be continued eventually, like the Wind Waker line was continued with the two DS installments.

By the by, the entire LoZ series is related in one grand timeline. In the long run, I suppose everything is a sequel if you can figure out the order of it all without the help of the creator of the series himself.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 11, 2011)

Mother 3, TWEWY and Gravity Bone.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 11, 2011)

TWEWY. Still has one of my favorite combat systems ever. So fun, well done and pretty massive. Great story too. Though I think it might be difficult to make a new one considering the circumstances that surrounding what made TWEWY much longer then the normal 1 week.

Tales of Vesperia. It actually ended on a satisfying, but open ending. I could easily see a second game popping up and being awesome.

Valkyria Chronicles. I hope we see 3 ported...and it'd be cool if they continued the series as well. It's amazing.

Mega Man X. This series needs REAL sequels after 6. No crappy network whatever shit, not the travesty 3D crap they tried with 7/8, not ZX. A real, solid, MMX game to add to the series.

Eternal Sonata. Maybe it's just me, but I loved ES and would love to see a sequel. The world was really fun and awesome. I loved how everything was music related. I enjoyed the combat system, and the story was interesting to follow. I would love to see a second game that was at least similar.


Can't think of much else right now off the top of my head, since most games I wanna name are getting sequels.


----------



## deathking (Sep 11, 2011)

TERRANIGMA


----------



## Fyrus (Sep 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> BloodWolfJW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's also said that Legend of Zelda/Adventure of Link and Four Swords/Four Swords Adventure are directly related and share the same Link.

As for a game ... I'd like a new Skies of Arcadia


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2011)

Dungeon Keeper 2
Rollcage
Age of Empires 3
Revolt
THPS 4 (can actually see this happen soon)
Evil Genius 2
And probably a whole lot of other games I just forgot.


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2011)

Vanquish.

But that will never happen.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2011)

MechWarrior. 

Terra Nova.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2011)

Star Wars Battlefront.

I loved those 2 games, one of my fav 1st/3rd persons EVER.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 11, 2011)

TimeSplitters needs a bloody sequel.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 11, 2011)

I think GT made a pretty good Top 10 Necessary Sequels.

My most wanted sequel is Shenmue III, since Shenmue I&II are my favourite games of all time. I also think it would be nice, if SEGA would also make a new game in the Panzer Dragoon series.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 11, 2011)

Portal 3. Seriously, if they stop making Portal I might die.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Portal 3. Seriously, if they stop making Portal I might die.


Dont worry.
They are gonna let you use portal guns in HL3.
And theres a lot more DLC for portal 2 to come.

Real spoiler:


Spoiler



And in the end of the Co-Op, you find out that there will be portal 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 etc.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Terra Nova.
> 
> QUOTE(Satangel @ Sep 11 2011, 01:58 PM) Dungeon Keeper 2



Let me add "Little Big Adventure 2" to those two titles, and everything will be perfect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I would hope nobody thought this to begin with. None of the games are truly direct sequels except for Majora's Mask that created a timeline split at that point. Skyward Sword is the super prequel to the series though, taking place before the earliest set Legend of Zelda game. Regardless, I'm sure the Twilight Princess line will be continued eventually, like the Wind Waker line was continued with the two DS installments.
> 
> By the by, the entire LoZ series is related in one grand timeline. In the long run, I suppose everything is a sequel if you can figure out the order of it all without the help of the creator of the series himself.



Phantom Hourglass is a sequel to Wind Waker, actually. Although it's terrible so we don't talk about it.

And why do we need sequels (sequels, not new games) to Zelda games? They're hardly champions of story telling and as much as I enjoyed Twilight Princess (answer is five times), I don't see a need for a sequel unless they're like "OH SHIT MIDNA'S BACK". Otherwise it had sorta a samey plot (Princess kidnapped by Ganondorf, I COULD NOT HAVE SEEN THAT COMING) and sorta samey characters (meaning they're very light on them) than the other Zelda games. Only thing that was different was a bit darker atmosphere which I enjoyed but it feels that riding on that twice is just pulling it out of your ass.

Since most games I wanted to have sequels are getting them (Mass Effect, Dragon Age), I'll throw my hat in for No More Heroes 3. NMH2 didn't really cut it for me. It felt kinda lazy. Instead of fixing the flaws with the first game (open world aspects and repetition) they either abandoned them altogether (open world) or didn't bother fixing them at all (repetition). I wish a third game would come together that fixes every issue with the first game, the second really didn't have additions I enjoyed (grinding mini games for cash was incredibly boring).

EDIT: I also want sequels to flawed games. Like Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II. AC had good concepts but in the end was full of a lot of flaws to keep it from being great. Then ACII came around, fixed all the flaws, added a bunch of cool stuff, and just made an awesome game. Then Brotherhood took ACII and improved upon it, which is what I found really enjoyable in Brotherhood (they also didn't skimp on a good single player now in favor of a new and popular online game).


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2011)

I picked up Pikman the other day and i know there is a second one out there, but man i'd love to see another one. I think having it on the 3DS would be great. you could use the stylus or whatnot.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Pulseman needs a sequel, or at least a revival.

Megaman 10

Super Mario Sunshine

Ristar

Megaman Legends 2 (I'm never letting this go, deal with it)

The Legacy of Kain series needs a true ending... it's obvious that it wasn't supposed to end when it did.

Urban Chaos (not the FPS...)



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Phantom Hourglass is a sequel to Wind Waker, actually. Although it's terrible so we don't talk about it.


You're fucking crazy. Phantom Hourglass was a great game.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 11, 2011)

A continuation to Xenosaga Episode III. The story is nowhere near finished.

Sadly, it will probably never come.



			
				Veho said:
			
		

> MechWarrior.


This is already coming, is it not?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you enjoyed annoying controls, shoehorned DS functionality, and doing the same dungeon lke a bagillion annoying times, then PH is right up your alley.


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> A continuation to Xenosaga Episode III. The story is nowhere near finished.
> 
> Sadly, it will probably never come.


Unless Nintendo wants to revive the series for some odd reason, don't count on it.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Urban Chaos (not the FPS...)


Is that the one where you could randomly arrest civilians?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 11, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> My most wanted sequel is Shenmue III, since Shenmue I&II are my favourite games of all time. I also think it would be nice, if SEGA would also make a new game in the Panzer Dragoon series.


+1 to both of those. As long as the Panzer Dragoon is an RPG like Saga.

It would also be nice to see a new Oddworld game. The original 'Abe' games are genuine classics.

EDIT: And a new Wonderboy game wouldn't be unwelcome either.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 11, 2011)

Shadowrun ( SNES )

They promised me Shadowrun II at the games credits... it never happened.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Mega Man X. This series needs REAL sequels after 6. No crappy network whatever shit


That's not a sequel, it takes place in an alternate universe where the internet is king, and it's a pretty darn good series.

Also, GYAKUTEN SAIBAN F*CKING 5!


----------



## Balee56 (Sep 11, 2011)

Monster Party 2
No More Heroes 3
Legend of Dragoon sequel
Um Jammer Lammy 2/Parappa the Rapper 3
A *sidescrolling* Metroid
Megaman 11
Darkstalkers 4


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 11, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TimeSplitters needs a bloody sequel.


this. I laughed a lot during the games, and they were goooodd,

Okami/den needs a Sequel NOW
Twewy
Boktai (duh)
GW2 must come as a sequel to 1. OFC everybody know its coming, but i need it, pronto.
More AC


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 11, 2011)

SHENMUE 3 that is all.


----------



## Necron (Sep 11, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new Oddworld Abe style should be mandatory for a sequel. I remember they said they were working on something, but I cannot remember if they are truly doing it now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also:

-Valkyrie Profile (Hrist! xd)
-Okami/Okamiden
-Megaman X/Zero


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2011)

Timesplitters 4 has to happen, or at the very least, let me play Future Perfect on my 360. Seriously, Microsoft, there is no excuse.

Alan Wake 2. This game was criminally underrated, and ended on a massive cliffhanger; don't leave me hanging.

A Jak 4 (not counting the racing game/the one not developed by Naughty Dog) would also be pretty nice. 

Those are the first ones that come to mind.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind playing another Legend of Dragoon.  I thought the battle system was one of the best of any JRPG.  It kept you busy timing your strikes rather than selecting attack and watching an animation.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it isn't a sequel in the technical sense, but they essentially abandoned the X series when they started making Network games. The network games are cute, but they're just casual trash that took no skill. At least, they didn't entertain me in the least. ZX was a bit better but the open world fluff was just annoying and boring. I prefer the good old pick a stage, conquer stage, kill boss, move on to next stage.
and sort of unrelated but a Mega Man X TV show instead of Network Transmission would have been fucking awesome.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The controls weren't that bad but I will say phantom hourglass was a decent game and far from a "great" game...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit needs one.  It *NEEDS* one.  That game looked great and played great, but it was so darn short.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 11, 2011)

Actually, Zelda does have quite the same story overall, but they somehow make them fun. I just now decided to be the biggest Zelda freak ever (as in, go back and beat all zelda games in order, and the 3DS is my first step with the original) I do wish to see Super Mario Sunshine 2, for the 3DS anyway...Oh! and how could I forget the Advance Wars series, my favorite TBStrategy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 11, 2011)

FUCK YOU whoever said MMBN was shit. Those games were BOSS. Capcom needs to bring that back. 

I do not think The World Ends with You will ever get a sequel. Nomura is just too busy with Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance and Kingdom Hearts 3. (KH: BBS Vol. 2 has not been stated has a game yet.)

And we have waiting too long for the Mother series to return. Holy shit. 

And while I'm at it I will say release another Metroid game. I did not really remember the Other M, nor do I want to.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

TWEWY does need a sequel.  In "Another Day" they clearly hinted at one, so give it to us SE


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TWEWY does need a sequel.  In "Another Day" they clearly hinted at one, so give it to us SE




I know it does. I want one just as badly as the next person. But the chances of it happening is low right now.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 11, 2011)

Super Mario Sunshine
Banjo-Tooie (A PROPER sequel, not a borderline-spinoff game like N&B)
Donkey Kong 64
Star Fox Adventures
Diddy Kong Racing


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to your post, I was just making a general statement.  Sorry, it actually does look like I was replying to your comment about it.

That said, the 3DS and/or Wii U have years and years to live, there's time.  I wouldn't say it's unlikely at all.


----------



## prowler (Sep 11, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Banjo-Tooie (A PROPER sequel, not a borderline-spinoff game like N&B)


Don't be surprised/pissed if it's an Avatar Kinect game then :lol


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 11, 2011)

Damnit, Activision/Blizzard must make Metal Arms 2!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> Damnit, Activision/Blizzard must make Metal Arms 2!


Other people played that game besides me?  If they made one I'd buy it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 11, 2011)

Ghost Trick 2 please.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 11, 2011)

sequels i want
twewy
golden sun dark dawn


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Ghost Trick 2 please.


Yes! For the 3ds with the two screens play intact with multiple events and endings please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idk about NEED,but a custom robo sequel for the 3DS would be sweet or maybe even wii u.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Ghost Trick 2 please.


Does Ghost Trick really need one?  I mean, it was a great game that ended on a good note, and I think it should be left that way, though I wouldn't mind a sequel.  That is, not until after Takumi finishes GK3 and GS5.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 11, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Timesplitters 4 has to happen, or at the very least, let me play Future Perfect on my 360. Seriously, Microsoft, there is no excuse.
> 
> *Alan Wake 2. *This game was criminally underrated, and ended on a massive cliffhanger; don't leave me hanging.
> 
> ...


The only way I can see GT2 is if they made whole new characters and a whole new story.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have played it. It's so fun. And the ending just screams for a sequel.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way it ended kinda scream for one. Even if it him with different characters or at least just different characters altogether with a different story. 

Not really a need, but wasn't "Exit" good enough for another one?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 11, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that so many years ago I forgot.  I hope they consider it.

Also, I want a new Trigger game. That or a not-so-pure remake.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 11, 2011)

The way it ended kinda did it differently. How would a new story come up? How would the supposed fragment come back? There wasn't a cliffhanger like some other evil guy somehow got ahold of one or that another meteor is coming back, so it's kinda hard to see another one.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> The way it ended kinda did it differently. How would a new story come up? How would the supposed fragment come back? There wasn't a cliffhanger like some other evil guy somehow got ahold of one or that anyone meteor is coming back, so it's kinda hard to see another one.





Spoiler



The cat is immortal now, right?He can now go to protect others in his future family.



That and the ideas you just said can make up a new story.


----------



## Void3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bahamut Lagoon 2


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 11, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved Phantom Hourglass, but the FUCKING DUNGEON that you had to return to after doing a task as insignificant as wiping Tingle's ass really, really pissed me off. Couldn't finish it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 12, 2011)

-Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
-Conker's Bad Fur Day
-Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective
-RIZ-ZOAWD
-Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
-Utacchi!
-Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time
-Bastion
-Aquaria
-Vinnie the Vole's Existential Nightmare
-You have to Burn the Rope
-Mystic Heroes
-Crafting Mama
-Donkey Kong 64
-Ms. Pac Man: Maze Madness
-Quest 64


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, KirbyBoy, I did get both of the DLC add ons. The game still ended on a huge cliffhanger, though; there's obviously a lot more left to the story, and a lot of questions left unanswered.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Banjo-Tooie (A PROPER sequel, not a borderline-spinoff game like N&B)
> Donkey Kong 64



Either Rare or Nintendo needs to stop being an asshole and just make the damn sequels for these games. I am pretty sure each of these games were high sellers and have very large fanbases. No excuse for why a true sequel has not been created.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 12, 2011)

TWEWY, that game is in the list of the very few RPGs I ever finished.
Golden Sun, because those games are one of the few generic JRPGS that capture my attention
Portal 3, cause portal is awesome.
999, but that's happening already.

And as Machomuu said..


			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> GYAKUTEN SAIBAN F*CKING 5!
> 
> lemme add one more thing to that post..
> 
> QUOTE(ron975 @ Sep 11 2011, 08:58 PM) THIS TIME F*CKING LOCALIZED!


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Sep 12, 2011)

F-Zero and Starfox

It's almost been 7 years since we last got an F-Zero game.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, considering Rare is owned by Microsoft now, it is unlikely we're ever going to see a DK64 sequel from them.

Plus, seeing as all of the best members of Rare have long since left, and what the company has been reduced to, I think it's best they don't develop these sequels anyway. Better than being disappointed.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 12, 2011)

All in my own personal opinion:
-Half-life 3
-Half-life episode 3
-Pokemon (But have new story line continue from where you left off in Black/White)
-Team Fortress 3 :troll:
-CoD (Tri-Arch)
-Naruto (for 360 or PC)
-One Piece (Instead of going to Nintendo, go to 360 or PC)
-Bulletstorm
-Fable
-World of Warcraft :troll:
-Starcraft
-Legend of Zelda (WITH LINK IN IT, not a remade one though)

Think thats all, Ill edit if I think of more.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 12, 2011)

TWEWY is the one i want the most


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 12, 2011)

6HyPeR9 said:
			
		

> F-Zero and Starfox
> 
> It's almost been 7 years since we last got an F-Zero game.


+1 for F-Zero
And there should be a thread for games that shouldn't have had a sequel( HALO 4!)


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kid chameleon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> +1 for F-Zero
> And there should be a thread for games that shouldn't have had a sequel( HALO 4!)



Sure, if you want a massive thread that's only fuel is people trolling each other. That sounds fun.

We really need a proper Star Fox game though. I really haven't enjoyed any of the games since Star Fox on the SNES (I didn't like 64 at all, Adventures was totally bleh, and I haven't really given Assault a good chance). No, I'm not counting Command.

Nintendo has been way too rooted into singleplayer (which honestly is starting to come off as short romps with little lasting value) that they need something to put them into a multiplayer realm. I think a good Star Fox game could do that.

And yes, Mario Kart Wii had some fun online but don't even dare say Brawl had good online.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I like Nintendo's emphasis on local multiplayer/single player, that type of thing is becoming lost in games lately.  I think either games on other systems should either have it with their online multiplayer or one should get another system.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Personally I like Nintendo's emphasis on local multiplayer/single player, that type of thing is becoming lost in games lately.  I think either games on other systems should either have it with their online multiplayer or one should get another system.



Most games do. I think every CoD has local and online multiplayer, for example.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely- 

TWEWY!!!
Legend of Dragoon (ps1 classic)
Xeno-Gears (?)

Can't think of any more right now......need to refresh my memory of completed games


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most games do have both indeed, but as to their emphasis I wouldn't say most games do.  Probably because the masses don't mind.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 12, 2011)

• Jak 4
• Banjo-Threeie (With Nintendo's Involvement or not at all)
• The World Ends with You Too
• Ghost Trick 2
• Lost Odyssey II
• Tales of Vesperia Sequel
• Zack & Wiki 2
• Battle Stadium DONBBR (Add Bleach, Beelzebub & Reborn!)
• Ace Attorney Apollo Justice 2
• Ys 8


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Most games do have both indeed, but at to their emphasis I wouldn't say most games do.



I've seen some games recently (Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Red Dead Redemption) that have been able to balance that pretty well.

And there's nothing wrong with having a multiplayer centric game honestly. I might as well complain about games being single player centric.

EDIT: If you mean local and online, most games have practically the exact same local and online multiplayer, minus some perks.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes it is.

And the story (though not the main focus) was really good in my opinion.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 12, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> • *Jak 4*



Im sorry, but the Jak series have died since the release of the move hero thing and Jak 3 wasnt all that it was cracked up to be. But I would love to get Jak 4 anyway since Ive loved the series


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? How does Playstation Heroes (that's the name, right?) ruin the series? That's like saying Super Mario Bro. is ruined forever because of Mario Party. 

Plus, Jak 3 was great; definitely a nice send off for the trilogy, but I guess YMMV.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 13, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Im sorry, but the Jak series have died since the release of the move hero thing and Jak 3 wasnt all that it was cracked up to be. But I would love to get Jak 4 anyway since Ive loved the series


The most recent Jak game wasn't Jak 3 it was Jak X, which admittedly wasn't good, but I don't think just cause a franchise hasn't got any attention because of the developers new IP means that they will forget about it forever.

Look at Sly Cooper. And since Naughty Dog will probably not make an Uncharted 4 within the next couple of years, I think I'd be a great time for them to go back to Jak.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wrong again, Shithead. It was Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier. Use Google next time.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 13, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Wrong again, Shithead. It was Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier. Use Google next time.


Calm down ass.

I completely forgot about that game. I wonder why.....

Oh yeah, it sucked.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL You do have a point there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it sucked.



Eh, it wasn't THAT bad, not anything as good as the original trilogy though.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> TWEWY, that game is in the list of the very few RPGs I ever finished.
> Same here.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Jak 3 was amazing.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to see a revival of the Dino Crisis series, loved the 2nd for ps1 to bits


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't terrible, but it was so forgettable, that I completely forgot what happened. It felt more like "filler" than anything else.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark cloud needs a remake or something....
Seriously underrated in my opinion
EDIT: also Legend of Dragoon, TWEWY, 999 (pretty sure its on its way) , Dino crisis, chibi robo, pokemon snap, and mercenaries 2


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 13, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> I would like to see a revival of the Dino Crisis series, loved the 2nd for ps1 to bits


Seconded!


----------



## DroRox (Sep 13, 2011)

Pokemon TCG for the DS/3DS.
I'ts the only way i like the TCG.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jak X wasnt a Jak and Daxter or a Jak sequal it was a spin off from the actualy "story line"


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 13, 2011)

Megaman Legends 3



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2011)

Thesolcity, that gif is kind of creeping me out... 

Um, anyway, I remember another game. Did anyone here ever play Dark Sector? It was a third person action/horror game where your character is sent on a mission in a zombie-ish infested part of Russia (Or at least, that's how I remember it). It wasn't anything great, but it was pretty fun, and some of the mechanics were really interesting. I would be interested in seeing a developer coming in and expanding them.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Sep 20, 2011)

9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors. It needs a damn sequ--

WTH? THERE'S ONE COMING OUT! AMG RAGE OMG LOLZ WTH?
IT'S ONLY FOR THE 3DS AND VITA. *RAGES*

I hate my life ;_;


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 20, 2011)

Lies all lies. Twilight princess was after the events of ocarina of times.

Dead island 2, though its to early to tell


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Lies all lies. Twilight princess was after the events of ocarina of times.



Only a few Zelda games have continuity, when will people get this? Zelda is not some elaborate timeline of well woven storytelling and crossovers, it's a jumbled mess that Nintendo doesn't want to fucking amend.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the best jumbled mess I've ever seen.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This gets my vote for the best post of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also I would like a sequel for pokemon mystery dungeon, I loved those games. I hope if they do make another one it's more like Blue rescue team and not like Time/darkness


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Sep 20, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> • Jak 4
> • Banjo-Threeie (With Nintendo's Involvement or not at all)
> • The World Ends with You Too
> • Ghost Trick 2
> ...



One More who likes the Ys series... an Ys was annouced for vita, from the trailer I can presume that will be a realy good entry in the series


----------



## Nikolay (Sep 21, 2011)

Conker's Bad Fur Day sequel must be made.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 21, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time/Darkness/Sky had a much better storyline.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 21, 2011)

NaokiKitsuhine said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a remake though. But since I haven't played the original and it uses the same mechanics from Ys: Seven, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blue had a much better recruiting method and your house was cooler


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 22, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Time/Darkness/Sky had a much better storyline.



Was that a sarcastic post or did you really just base your opinion of a pokemon game on the story?
I'm...really hoping you weren't being serious.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, people are actually serious.

We don't agree on a lot, but I will at least join you in a mutual facepalm. I don't see how people can find Pokemon storylines even interesting. The whole point of the series is barely having a storyline so you can just go RPG really fast. That's why it's kinda THE portable RPG.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 23, 2011)

I need:
Golden Sun 4
Valkyrie Profile 3 Hirst
Monkey Island 6
F-Zero ZGTX
Cheetahmen III (the genesis one doesn't count because it was shitty)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 23, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I need:
> *F-Zero ZGTX*



Never going to happen. Unfortunately. F-Zero cannot compete with the other racing games on the market even thought it is the superior game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Never going to happen. Unfortunately. F-Zero cannot compete with the other racing games on the market even thought it is the superior game.



Definitely wouldn't say it's superior, it's actually kinda boring for me. It gets a great sense of speed but nothing happens. I'd rather play Burnout where you can crash your friends into ongoing cars or Mario Kart where you can ruin their day with a well timed Green Shell.

They just kinda dropped the series because nothing was happening for it. Mario Kart has significantly broader appeal. They may as well invest in that.

Although I'm no racing expert, I'm actually not much of a fan outside of a few.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Sep 24, 2011)

Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you. F-Zero might get some sort of tribute someday though. I hope. Maybe for the Wii U...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2011)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> Conker's Bad Fur Day.


So I seen a play through and I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(not the words, just expression) 
the whole time,but at the same time it look like a really good game.

It's just what the possibility of a sequel and what console?


----------



## matt1freek (Sep 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> BloodyFlame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conker was remade for xbox and then recieved a gameboy color (children's edition)
no sequel technically. And I don't think either did very well, I'd consider this franchise dead


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 25, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> All in my own personal opinion:
> -Half-life 3
> -Half-life episode 3
> -Pokemon (But have new story line continue from where you left off in Black/White)
> ...



#1 look at Fable 2 & 3
#2 You don't understand *THE LEGEND *of zelda.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget Starcraft 2...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 25, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty certain that the whole post was a troll post. It's the only way.


----------



## Mirby (Sep 25, 2011)

StarTropics could use a sequel... maybe handled by Retro...

Also, Boktai. I mean, it's a great series, but it's lain dormant for too long now...


----------



## Deeko (Sep 25, 2011)

Freedom Fighters 2

The biggest let down when I finished the first and waited for the sequel that never came


----------



## emigre (Sep 25, 2011)

I would be pretty pleased to see another Giana Sisters. I thought it was a fun game.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 25, 2011)

I always wanted to see a Cheetahmen 3. I want the epic trilogy to continue! I wanna know what happened to the Gamemaster so badly!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 25, 2011)

i can seriously think of none right now lol xD As most game that i finished, really didnt need a sequel plot wise. Though if you want the next one just because of gameplay, then i guess i could list up tons of them.
One would be Demons Souls, but oh wait! It actaully got a indirect sequel! Dark Souls! Same gameplay, different plot!


----------

